

Hacker Writes Easy-to-use Mac Trojan - imkevingao
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/220823/hacker_writes_easytouse_mac_trojan.html

======
st3fan
Yawn. Another proof of concept trojan for OS X.

The time to start getting nervous about these things is when there actually is
a way to put trojans on your Mac through remote exploits.

~~~
chetwisniewski
Google Pwn2Own... Apple is the first to fall every year.

